# A new tech has joined the Microsoft Team



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Say hello to Johnny Faster, our newest Microsoft Tech.

Johnny's technical skills and dry wit are a welcome addition to our team.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Congratulations to you Johnny Faster. :grin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

johnny be good
:sayyes: 
welcome


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations. I enjoy reading your posts, very entertaining :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations i'm glad i don't have to type them it would take me a week


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Wecome and congratulations on the promotion :grin:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Way to go johnny, you earned it.


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Congratulations Johnny 

Peter


----------

